# 660 Acres available in Elbert County



## Bobby Lee Swagger (Aug 25, 2011)

I just had a club drop off of 660 acres in Elbert County. The property is just west of Elberton. $8.34/Ac. PM me with an e-mail and I'll get you maps and all specifics. Thank you!


----------



## cstoyle87 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey sent u a Pm yesterday, wanting to know if it's still available. Email is cstoyle87@hotmail.com. Or can call at 706-680-2310. Thanks, Chad.


----------

